# New 115g Shellie/Tang Aquarium....



## PhxBuckeye (May 29, 2014)

Hello,
　
I'm fixin' to set up my first shell dweller tank. There will be some other Tangs in the tank, however, the shell dwellers are the ones that inspired me to get back into the aquarium hobby. I posted this on another site but it just isn't getting the kinda traffic I was hoping for. If I've posted this in the wrong forum, I apologize.

I haven't decided which shellies to keep. Cost, availability and which ones are the best for beginners will be the deciding factors. Can I get some recommendations on which shellies to keep and why? Can I keep two types of shellies in the same tank if they're separated by a couple of feet? Any suggestions here?

I've really struggled with what type of sand to use. Right now, I'm leaning towards white pool filter sand, though I love the look of the CaribSea Eco Complete Cichlid Sand. The cost will likely keep me from procuring the CaribSea stuff. Is there any negative health impact on the shellies if I use the pool filter stuff? I've read that crushed coral isn't good for cichlids that sift through sand.

I'm planning to make my own rocks, like DIY live rocks. I was gonna use the pool filter sand that will be going into the tank for the sand molds. Anyone see an issue with that? The DIY rocks should help with the PH and hardness as I plan to put a few in my filter. The PH out of my tap is over 7.8 though I don't know how hard it is. I'll likely be adding a water processor to my house soon. I may have to add a little salt and other elements to the tank after that.

Though I don't anticipate the rock structures being too heavy, I am planning to use some old under gravel filter plates on the bottom of the tank before I put the sand in to protect the bottom of the tank. The tank is acrylic. Anyone see any issue with using the UG plates even though I won't be using it as a filter? I'll cap the holes where the tubes would normally go.

The filters will be a 55 gallon wet/dry/refugium and an Eheim 2080. I've never used a refugium before but thought I'd try it this time. The tank is 72"Lx18"Wx20"H.

I bought 50 escargot shells. If I were to have 20 shell dwellers, is this enough?

What is the ratio of shells I need?

Are there other Tanganyikans that shouldn't be kepts with shell dwellers?

What is everyone feeding their shell dwellers?

There are likely another 100 questions I should ask that I just can't think of right now. I'll just add 'em here as they come to me. Thanks in advance for any and all answers.


----------



## Vincenzo (Mar 6, 2014)

My fish love flakes and blood worms.

I have a very mixed tank. Some fish I will probably need to move out because of the level of agression.

As far as shellies I have L. multifaciatus and L. brevis. No problems with those two.

I don't seem to have enough shells. No matter how many I put in, the fish always seem to want the ones already occupied. Children.

You would think that rocks would go right through that glass. Water does weigh 8.34 lbs per gallon. Using a prism grate like the light diffuser panel does distribute the load. You definitly want to reduce any point loads. Helps you sleep better at night.

I use CaribSea and I find it in all the shells so they move it around. I think it's easire to clean.

Well that's more than I know. Good luck with shellies they are my favorite. Stay in touch.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I wouldn't bother putting any grating or UGF plates on the bottom of the tank. It was often advised in the past but usually becomes more of an eyesore when the fish uncover it.

Pool filter sand (PFS) is fine for your setup. The fish will still be able to move it around to their liking and it's cheaper than the aquarium products.

I use New Life Spectrum (NLS) pellets in a few sizes depending on fish size so I stock .5mm for smaller fish up through 3mm for larger ones.


----------



## Vincenzo (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't know the strength properties of acrylic sheets, but I do know the a point load will put twice the bending moment between fixed points as an equal uniform load. So why not distribute the load if you can.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for your replies guys. Please keep adding to this thread if you have any thoughts.

I ended up buy 160lbs of aragonite sand today for $40. It's not sugar fine but the shellies should have no trouble moving it around. It was too good of a deal to pass up.

On the DIY rock front, as I go through old aquarium stuff I've had in storage for the last few years I found an 8x11 box filled to the top with shells and coral skeletons I've picked up over the years while visiting my wife's family in the Philippines. Instead of buying oyster shell, I'm now planning to pulverize this stuff to put into my DIY rock mix.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is this your first acrylic tank? The reason I'm asking is because you have not mentioned a stand yet and I hope you know that acrylic tanks need full support under the tank bottom.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 29, 2014)

It is my first acrylic tank. It came with a stand from the manufacture (Tenecor). It has some minor scratches that I'll be buffing out soon using Novus, unless someone has another product they like better they think I should consider.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 29, 2014)

I've always put 1/2 to 1/4" styrofoam under my tanks but those have all been glass. Is there any reason to do that with this acrylic tank? Like I said, it's got a full, solid top stand.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Unless the mfg recommends adding styro on top of the solid top, I wouldn't bother. Unfortunately, Tenecor isn't it business anymore.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 29, 2014)

FYI, I found out today that Petco is having its buck a gallon sale June 29th through July 11th. At least that's the story out here in Phoenix.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

How's the tank going?


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 29, 2014)

Well since I'm not sure how to post photos on this site, I'll post a link to a site where I've given an update.

http://www.shelldwellers.com/index.php/ ... 109.0.html


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's the same procedure for posting pics on shell dwellers. Check out the link in my signature.

So the new tank will be a 220G? Awesome. You might want to start a new setup post to chronicle the event.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 29, 2014)

http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag2 ... 1403466050


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

If that helps.


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 29, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## InfamousAquatics (Jun 24, 2014)

Great idea asking here. I learned the hard way. If this is your firs time i would go with multis. They are easy, fun to watch, and like to make babies! Good luck with the tank. Hope to see it.


----------

